# I peggiori tagli di capelli della storia. Foto.



## admin (25 Luglio 2014)

Quali sono i peggiori tagli di capelli e le peggiori acconciature di sempre? Sul web, è presente una rassegna di immagini che raggruppa tutti i tagli più trash che siano mai stati fatti su un essere umano.

Ecco, di seguito, e nei post successivi, una bella carrellata di immagini


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2014)




----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Luglio 2014)




----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Luglio 2014)

-


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Volevo metterla io, sicuramente al top della bruttezza,
anche perchè ricordo che si faceva forme del ciuffo anche peggiori,

Nella top dell'orrore non bisogna dimenticare Moira Orfei,


Nb molte foto sono chiaramente spiritose, io farei una top di quelli che erano veramente convinti di avere un'acconciatura umana


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2014)

Che schifo di capelli...la prima poi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Luglio 2014)




----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


>





li voglio anch'io così


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


>



taribo west


----------



## Dexter (27 Luglio 2014)

Ma come fate a dimenticare Vagner Love?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Luglio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> taribo west



Idolo indiscusso


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Luglio 2014)

Ma il vecchietto chi è? Eroe.


----------

